# Pendant and Earrings



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Here is another set of earrings and a pendant. Dyed with red india ink and black acrylic paint in the cut slots. 3 coats of gloss lacquer. I have made several of these sets but the first one I tried ink on. My wife says I can't sell this set because it is hers. So now I have several more sets to make.


----------



## crquack (Oct 10, 2008)

How do you cut the slots?


----------



## drasbell (Feb 6, 2009)

Very nice. I like the color.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

crquack said:


> How do you cut the slots?



Thanks for the comments. crquack you've got 8 holes on the back to offset the wood for different designs. Check out my post for the pendant backer and then go down and check out the video's AlanZ posted. Here is the post.


http://www.routerforums.com/woodturning-lathes/20483-pendent-backer.html


----------

